# World Top 10 Cuisines - Final version



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Nothing beats Southeast Asian cuisine- a great combination of strong yummy taste, rich herbs, great diversity and incredible cheap price.

Malaysia and Thailand are *definitely* the best food destinations in the world. I can't think of any other countries with such abundance of food and incredibly cheap price offered.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Nothing beats Southeast Asian cuisine- a great combination of strong yummy taste, rich herbs, great diversity and incredible cheap price.
> 
> Malaysia and Thailand are *definitely* the best food destinations in the world. I can't think of any other countries with such abundance of food and incredibly cheap price offered.


yeah, Penang is awesome :cheers:, we should join our countries to solve our souther provinces issues and be like the kitchen of the world haha... that is once we get back on track and fix our economy lol :lol:, don't want to look like a gold digger. :banana:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Filipino food is very diverse and unique in Asia!*

«From The Food of the Philippines: Authentic Recipes from the Pearl of the Orient:


> The Philippines country culture starts in a tropical climate divided into rainy and dry seasons and an archipelago with 7,000 islands. These isles contain the Cordillera mountains; Luzon’s central plains; Palawan’s coral reefs; seas touching the world’s longest discontinuous coastline; and a multitude of lakes, rivers, springs, and brooks.
> 
> The population, 120 different ethnic groups and the mainstream communities of Tagalog/Ilocano/Pampango/Pangasinan and Visayan lowlanders, worked within a gentle but lush environment. In it they shaped their own lifeways: building houses, weaving cloth, telling and writing stories, ornamenting and decorating, preparing food.
> 
> ...





Animo said:


> *La cocina de Filipinas todavía conserva hoy el sabor de los antiguos colonizadores castellanos, aderezado con un sutil toque exótico, aunque España perdió su última colonia en Asia hace más de un siglo.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Skybean said:


>


Is that supposed to be siu long bao?

Why does it look so ... strange?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know about 'top', but my favourite are as follows:

French
Italian
British
American
Chinese
Indian
Thai
Spanish
Mexican
Japanese


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

British? :lol: :lol: :lol:
You are so funny! Yeah, great cuisine :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^:lol:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I really love meat and all that stuff that would make me vote for Brazilian or Argentinian cuisine, but there's NOTHING in this world as delicious as Italian food, NOTHING.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Italian, Portuguese and Greek food for me.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

_Barca_ said:


> British? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You are so funny! Yeah, great cuisine :nuts: :lol:


It's a personal opinion. It tastes good and is filling ~ what more do you want in food?

So it's overloaded with oil and will probably give me a coronary, but we all die anyway.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Italian, Portuguese and Greek food for me.



Ooh I forgot Greek! I love Greek food.


----------



## FiL (Oct 8, 2005)

Love chinese and Malaysian food.

In terms of good and varied chinese, have had many good meals in Australia and some when visiting Canada, but they seemed universally horrible in Europe (UK, Germany and Austria).


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Animo said:


> «From The Food of the Philippines: Authentic Recipes from the Pearl of the Orient:


I like the food of the Philippines. It is very delicious.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

I also like Macau food. It's a mix of Portuguese and Chinese foods and very delicious.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

How to make the most popular dish in Morocco: Chicken Bastilla, an amazing kind of pie with layers of egg mixture, chicken, and almonds. It's a must for every special occasion. Simply heavenly.


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

tabz said:


> aghhh.. i always like chinese foods..


Chinese cuisine is globally found in every city, universally liked and time-tested! :banana:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Redalinho said:


>


AAAAAHHHHHHHH RAFAELO!!!!!! AWWWWW :drool:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ but it's without chocolate


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> ^^ but it's without chocolate


Rafaelo has no chocolate either, they use macadamia nuts tho  now I wanna go make that.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

in Malaysia... Malay, Indonesian, Chinese, Indian, Thai cuisine is already part of our daily culinary. no need to go to particular restaurant to get those....


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

My vote is for: Other.

Peruvian cuisine,,,but I don't know why isn't included in that poll.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Some opinions about the Peruvian cuisine:


"...The cuisine that legendary French chef and culinary writer Auguste Escoffier called one of the best in the world".
(The Washington Post)

"Peru can lay claim to one of the world's dozen or so great cuisines".
(The Economist)

"Lima bien puede considerarse la capital gastronómica de América Latina".
(El Mundo, Spain)

If you want to read more:

http://www.yanuq.com/Articulos_Publicados/Yanuq_Mundo.htm


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll go with mexican and japanese!
Mexico for their spicy salsas and japan for their takuyakis!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

I just love food.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

_00_deathscar said:


> Is that supposed to be siu long bao?
> 
> Why does it look so ... strange?


Yeah it is. You can see the soup inside it. But I`m not sure why the skin is yellow. I`ve never seen such colouration before.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

_Barca_ said:


> In fact, pizza is not italian cuisine, at least, pizza isn't traditional italian cuisine, because the pizza was created by italians in New York. I'm sure that everyone who vote for Italy don't know nothing about that cuisine unless the pizza and the pasta.


Yes, pizza is american..

:crazy: :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

FiL said:


> Love chinese and Malaysian food.
> 
> In terms of good and varied chinese, have had many good meals in Australia and some when visiting Canada, but they seemed universally horrible in Europe (UK, Germany and Austria).


You can get very good Chinese meals here in the UK, you can also get some awful ones, it depends where you go.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

_Barca_ said:


> British? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You are so funny! Yeah, great cuisine :nuts: :lol:


Do you actually know enough about it to properly comment or are you just going along with the traditional stereotype?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skybean said:


> This is a small selection of what can be found in Toronto which is home to almost 500,000 Chinese-Canadians. I don't think you can find comparable selection in Europe.


I think you can find most of that stuff in places like London, most Chinatowns i've been to have little back street places mostly frequented by Chinese people and serve all sorts of good Chinese (mostly cantonese) cuisine. 

At the other end of the price scale, restaurants like Hakkasan have michelin stars, there are other good chinese restaurants in cities like Manchester, Yang Sing is one of my favourites.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

other

because ours isnt included, lol


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thermo said:


> Belgian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, Belgian cuisine is more than that.


----------



## Sahrawi (Mar 26, 2007)

Moroccan
Chinese
Thai
Turkish
Indian 
Iranian


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

food


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

Come on, where is american food? 










































Yep, burritos are american, tex-mex at best but not mexican


----------



## Chabelo_el_Blanco (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol, I really want an Hamburger right now!


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Nowadays Mexican food might be the one I like the most. I have discovered some very good restaurants here and I finish delighted everytime I go to them.

But it may change with the time. Italian and Japanese are also among my favourites.


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Desserts of Southern Italy*

*Cannoli Siciliani* - with ricotta, chocolate and orange blossom









*Pastiera Napoletana* - with ricotta, wheat, orange blossom and candied fruit









*Sfogliatelle* - with chantilly cream or ricotta, cedar, chocolate and rhum









*Babà* - is a small yeast cake saturated in liquor, usually rum









*Cassata* - with sweetened ricotta, sponge cake, pasta reale, candied fruit and icing sugar









*Torrone di Benevento* - with honey, egg white, sugar, almonds and hazelnuts









*Delizia al Limone* - with lemon and icing sugar









*Granita Siciliana* - ice and fruit juice









*Gelato* - based cream and fruit juice or milk or chocolate









*Marzapane* - half almonds and half sugar


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG ;sicilian food is my favourite ,i've already tasted sfogliatelle,cannolis in an italian coffeeshop ,it's frigging delicious.
I've tried ziti ,bucattini l'amatriciana also!! wonderful!^^


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Maxximus said:


> *Desserts of Southern Italy*


Why just the South? 
Here you are some dessert from the North:

*Crema Carsolina* 




*Bonet*




*Biancomangiare*




*Tiramisù*




*Strudel di Mele*


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Why just the South?


South Italy is real Italy. Northerners are more or less similar to Germanic people (in terms of appearance at least). I notice that many are blonde, they surely can't be Italian!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

They are Germanic who pretend to be Latins. The best of both worlds.

BTW, I have to admit Neapolitan and Sicilian cuisines are head and shoulders above any other regional cuisine.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_UberGerard_ said:


> Come on, where is american food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** McDonald's!

I prefer Burger King!


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Metsada said:


> South Italy is real Italy. Northerners are more or less similar to Germanic people (in terms of appearance at least). I notice that many are blonde, they surely can't be Italian!!


In Italy there are many blond, because of the many invasions suffered by that country in the past. The stereotype that Italians are all "dark", derived from Italian immigrants, coming from areas predominantly "dark" ... But ... Part of Lazio (especially Latin), Veneto and Friuli, part of Tuscany, Apulia and part of Sicily, they are practically dominated "blonde"


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> They are Germanic who pretend to be Latins.


lol :lol: 

In Turkey many people are light haired or blond too, along the Black Sea coast for example. The funny thing is that they feel more Turkish than other Turks. Of course there are also blond people elsewhere in the country (people of Balkan origin etc.). I'm sure the same applies to Italy, I know not all Sicilians are dark haired. 

BTW, while I have dark hair (but light skin), some of my close relatives are blond; the daughter of my uncle is blond and blue-eyed for example. I honestly don't know how this is possible, but it's funny.



Maxximus said:


> In Italy there are many blond, because of the many invasions suffered by that country in the past. The stereotype that Italians are all "dark", derived from Italian immigrants, coming from areas predominantly "dark" ... But ... Part of Lazio (especially Latin), Veneto and Friuli, part of Tuscany, Apulia and part of Sicily, they are practically dominated "blonde"


I was just kidding but Federicoft almost took it seriously


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Metsada said:


> *South Italy* is real Italy. *Northerners* are more or less similar to Germanic people (in terms of appearance at least). I notice that many are blonde, they surely can't be Italian!!


And what about Centre?


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

DELICIOUS INDONESIAN FOOD......



















~many kind of NASI TUMPENG (TUMPENG RICE)
You can find Nasi Tumpeng in a party easily...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Pincio said:


> And what about Centre?


The Centre is obviously the best part of Italy. How could anyone possibly doubt that?
C'mon Pincho post some Central Italian dishes.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

What's the obsession of Southern Europeans to be Germanic. Just think of the scene in Gladiator where the Romans kick their ass.

Getting very hungry now from all those photo's. Latest trend in Hong Kong is a food show with beautiful girls. Not a bad combination.

HK is a food paradise. This week so far in HK: Moroccan style CousCous, Vietnamese Pho tai Soup (heavenly), Prime US steak, Filippino delight Llonganese sausages, superior Japanese Sushi, heavenly Dim sum, Fillipino magic Lechon.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Nobody wants to be Germanic. Those crossbred border folks are to be pitied. It's them who want to be Latin.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> Nobody wants to be Germanic. Those crossbred border folks are to be pitied.


Hey, I'm half Germanic (Dutch):lol:.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Filipino food deserves a mention here as well. Probably some of the best pork dishes in the world can be found here. Pork is holy.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Feta cheese with olives









Souvlaki









Moussaka


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

I love Greek food :banana:


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Food is subjective.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> C'mon Pincho post some Central Italian dishes.


I'm not an expert... I can post some Rome's dishes:

*Bucatini all'amatriciana*










*Spaghetti alla carbonara*










*Saltimbocca alla romana*










*Filetti di baccalà*










*Carciofi alla Giudia*










*Maritozzo con la panna*











And don't forget.... 


*Porchetta di Ariccia*



















*Grattachecca*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Roman cuisine is all but sophisticated, steadfastly working class, not for the squeamish. Still hearty, filling and cheap. :yes:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

If you want me to list my top 10 cuisines based on countries of origin ( only large countries- not the likes of Brunei, Nauru etc. ) , MOST of them should be Asian:

1) *Thai* :banana: - the world's best cuisine IMO, a wonderful mix of all tastes and very healthy

2) Malaysian ( not biased here  )

3) Indonesian

4) Vietnamese

5) Sri Lankan

6) Chinese 

7) Pakistani

8) Indian

9) Italian

10) Cambodian


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Pincio said:


> And what about Centre?


I don't know much about the cuisine there, but the center of Italy is beautiful. I like regions such as Umbria.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Metsada said:


> I don't know much about the cuisine there, but the center of Italy is beautiful. I like regions such as Umbria.


Are they true italians?


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> If you want me to list my top 10 cuisines based on countries of origin ( only large countries- not the likes of Brunei, Nauru etc. ) , MOST of them should be Asian:
> 
> 1) *Thai* :banana: - the world's best cuisine IMO, a wonderful mix of all tastes and very healthy
> 
> ...




Not biased? Are you sure? :hm:

Although it’s your personal opinion but how is ''Sri Lankan' and 'Pakistani' cuisine better than Indian and Italian in terms of diversity and taste?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Unconsciousfocus said:


> Not biased? Are you sure? :hm:
> 
> Although it’s your personal opinion but how is ''Sri Lankan' and 'Pakistani' cuisine better than Indian and Italian in terms of diversity and taste?


LOL its just his opinion chill.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Unconsciousfocus said:


> Not biased? Are you sure? :hm:
> 
> Although it’s your personal opinion but how is ''Sri Lankan' and 'Pakistani' cuisine better than Indian and Italian in terms of diversity and taste?


"Diversity" is invalid word here because a country like India is multiple times bigger than say, Sri Lanka. 

Yes, I personally think Sri Lankan and Pakistani cuisine taste better.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

How much Sri Lankan, Pakistani and Indian cuisine have you tried?


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

didn't Sri Lankan and Pakistanis eat the same thing indian eat, curry? and in fact, they are ethnically same or almost same. yeah they have some different, but then even India alone has different kind of cuisine. northern and southern!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

OshHisham said:


> didn't Sri Lankan and Pakistanis eat the same thing indian eat, curry? and in fact, they are ethnically same or almost same. yeah they have some different, but then even India alone has different kind of cuisine. northern and southern!


I concur. In Asia, there are mainly 3 types of cuisines. Chinese (East Asia), Indian(South Asia) and "middle eastern". Rest are fusion of various cultures (including their own).


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

OshHisham said:


> didn't Sri Lankan and Pakistanis eat the same thing indian eat, curry? and in fact, they are ethnically same or almost same. yeah they have some different, but then even *India alone has different kind of cuisine. northern and southern!*


Each state has its own cuisine. The "northern cuisine" that you get in restaurants is basically the stuff that's popular around Delhi and Uttar Pradesh, the "Southern Cuisine" is generally from Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Karnataka.
The other states seem to have lost out in the popularity contest, though each local cuisine too has great variety and taste.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Pincio said:


> Are they true italians?


Are they blond?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> "Diversity" is invalid word here because a country like India is multiple times bigger than say, Sri Lanka.
> 
> Yes, I personally think Sri Lankan and Pakistani cuisine taste better.


Hi Skyprince, how are you doing buddy? In terms of diversity Turkish cuisine beats most of the cuisines you listed. You should try authentic Turkish cuisine. Although there are some similarities, it's not the same as Arabic cuisines you may have encountered in Yemen or Oman. In Turkey, each region has its own traditions and cuisine. 

In the west you have superb vegetable dishes for example (my favourite). Turkish cuisine is not only about kebab or donner. Having said this, I realize that one can't argue about tastes, perhaps you won't like it as much as Asian cuisine, but you should try first and then decide  You may be missing out on something awesome. It's incredible, but Turkish cuisine is still not known throughout the world.

I would love to taste Malay dishes, I'm sure it's great. Years ago, I had eaten a few Indonesian dishes and was a little disappointed, but I can't base my conclusions about Indonesian cuisine on that limited experience. Malay cuisine must be diverse too; a mix of Indian, Chinese and Malay, which can't be bad


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Pincio said:


> I'm not an expert... I can post some Rome's dishes:
> *Bucatini all'amatriciana*


The best


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Metsada said:


> Are they blond?


I'm 100% Italian and blond :lol:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

I like Malay cuisine because it tastes like Thai but less spicy (although I eat a lot of Laotian-Isan Thai food and I eat really spicy). I like Malay food because although it is not as spicy as ours but the herbs they use are very similar and the smell is very aromatic and I like the chili paste that is has a lot of shrimps in it, we have it in Thailand too but when I was in Canada the only brand I could get was Malaysian so I got accustomed. 

Chinese cuisine is good too but I have never had Chinese food cooked by Chinese outside of Thailand so I don't know if in China they actually eat like what we can find over here but my friend who has been to HK told me that she likes our own mutilation of Chinese food better LOL. 

Indian food, I like it but I can't eat a lot of it because its too heavy I never had southern Indian food before tho just the 'Mughal' style. 

Japanese food, I like it in a small amount, to me its somewhat cold rice with soy sauce and raw fish, not so much taste as Chinese.

Italian, my SAVIOR when I was in Canada, although it was probably fake Italian but it filled me up and pretty easy to eat (cheese and tomato sauce with carb hahaha).

Arabic food, I like but I cannot eat many food because first I don't eat beef so half of what they eat, I can't. LOL But I like their 'snack food' like falafel and the dips and also their salad. Very high in fiber in general.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

You are missing peruvian food THE BEST BY FAR IN LATINAMERICA.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> LOL its just his opinion chill.


Don't LOL me, I know it's his personal choice but I asked the question out of well meant curiosity….anyway he didn’t have any answer on it I guess…fair enough!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

null said:


> I agree, Chinese Food in Europe/*NA *are not authentic and taste like shite!


Try tasting the Chinese food in Vancouver or Toronto - guarantee you it's authentic. Probably the best in terms of quality, price and selection outside of China.

Here's a short list of some of the Asian styled dining establishments in the Greater Toronto Area: http://www.ccue.com/toronto/restaurant/listbyenglish.php


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

My favorite cuisine is Italian, I suppose. :drool:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> I know everyone always says "you can only get the best [insert home country] food in [insert home country], everywhere else, like in [insert a foreign country] it just doesn't taste as good" - but so far, this is most certainly true with India and Thai food, not so much with other foods.


for Thai I can explain, probably most Thais living abroad owning restaurants were not professional cooks in Thailand and there is not enough oversea Thais to make Thai food in other countries taste as good as oversea Cantonese or Mexican food unless they are Thai restaurants in San Francisco, Los Angeles and New York, those are good.


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

But, where is Serbian?


----------



## vectom (Feb 19, 2009)

Todorovic, what we see here are tomatoes, cucumbers and onions (all widely available world wide), _French_ fries, and localized form of middle Eastern khoravatz/shish 

but what the hell with the poll options, I mean, what the hell Eastern european cuisine is?!?!?!???? That way, speaking to OP now, you should add Eastern American, central Australian, northwestern African and inner Siberian cuisine too.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Pivra said:


> for Thai I can explain, probably most Thais living abroad owning restaurants were not professional cooks in Thailand and there is not enough oversea Thais to make Thai food in other countries taste as good as oversea Cantonese or Mexican food unless they are Thai restaurants in San Francisco, Los Angeles and New York, those are good.


That's interesting you think that (the first sentence) - because for India it's the complete opposite!

Too many are 'professional' cooks - Indian meals are very much to be enjoyed home cooked in a homely setting...and by Indian I don't mean your typical North Indian fare in restaurants.

Also, the long drawn out cooking process is time consuming and energy sapping...not ideal for restaurant type meals.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^I agree. When I visit my home-village, the food is mind-blowing. The cooking is very traditional, and these amazing recipes can't be replicated without the perfect combination of skill and ingredients. 

Moreover, traditional varieties of fruits and vegetables taste way better than the hybrid/high yield varieties, which taste like water.

Most "Indian Restaurants" serve pathetic food that makes your stomach ache the next morning.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Feb 26, 2009)

MexiQuebecois said:


> O rly? better than Mexican food?


Without a doubt, yes.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> That's interesting you think that (the first sentence) - because for India it's the complete opposite!
> 
> Too many are 'professional' cooks - Indian meals are very much to be enjoyed home cooked in a homely setting...and by Indian I don't mean your typical North Indian fare in restaurants.
> 
> Also, the long drawn out cooking process is time consuming and energy sapping...not ideal for restaurant type meals.


I want to see some examples of India's best of the best dishes that are best cooked at home so I can have some idea about what to order. 

Thai curries are not very time consuming, I can make a pot of really good curry in 30 minutes and give me 10 more minutes and the chicken will be more tender hahaha (and the rice would be not too wet and not to dry after 40 minutes as well) :cheers:


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Pivra said:


> I want to see some examples of India's best of the best dishes that are best cooked at home so I can have some idea about what to order.
> 
> Thai curries are not very time consuming, I can make a pot of really good curry in 30 minutes and give me 10 more minutes and the chicken will be more tender hahaha (and the rice would be not too wet and not to dry after 40 minutes as well) :cheers:


The most Indian food you get in the US is the north Indian/Mughlai cuisine. There is a huuuuuuuuuuuuugggeeeeeee region which is virtually uncovered sadly  .
Western & South Indian fare is so vast & filling . Vegetarian , Meat dishes are both equally coveres. However the best part is the Seafood , as we have such a hige coastline. Fish Curry & Rice is the ultimate poison for folks like us :drool:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

mihir1310 said:


> The most Indian food you get in the US is the north Indian/Mughlai cuisine. There is a huuuuuuuuuuuuugggeeeeeee region which is virtually uncovered sadly  .
> Western & South Indian fare is so vast & filling . Vegetarian , Meat dishes are both equally coveres. However the best part is the Seafood , as we have such a hige coastline. Fish Curry & Rice is the ultimate poison for folks like us :drool:


we have fish curry and rice here too... but probably different... several types of curries can be eaten with rice...


----------



## SaniaTorres (Aug 9, 2009)

my first post


1. Indonesian
2. Moroccan
3. Greek/Turkish
4. Italian
5. Arabic/lebanese
6. French
7. Mexican
8. Vietnamese
9. Chinese
10.Spanish
11. indian


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^Have you even tried Indian food?:lol:


----------



## SaniaTorres (Aug 9, 2009)

Unconsciousfocus said:


> ^^Have you even tried Indian food?:lol:




Yes 

tandoori chicken


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^, says a lot if tht's all.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

IMO nobody has ever eaten each and every dish of each and every cuisine, so obv. their opinion is subject to their own limited experience. 

For these reasons, cuisine rankings are ultimately just a reflection of how well a certain cuisine is marketed and how pervasive its influence is.


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> IMO nobody has ever eaten each and every dish of each and every cuisine, so obv. their opinion is subject to their own limited experience.
> 
> For these reasons, cuisine rankings are ultimately just a reflection of how well a certain cuisine is marketed and how pervasive its influence is.


Without wishing to be taken here by a blind patriot or a silly chauvinist, Spain is now world renowned as the ultimate in haute cuisine and the reastaurant El Bulli with its 'chef ' Ferran Adriá, the best cuisine of the world


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> IMO nobody has ever eaten each and every dish of each and every cuisine, so obv. their opinion is subject to their own limited experience.
> 
> For these reasons, cuisine rankings are ultimately just a reflection of how well a certain cuisine is marketed and how pervasive its influence is.


Still you can't judge _a country's cuisine_ only by eating few dishes.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Well the only cuisine of which I have tasted more than just a few dishes is Indian cuisine, so naturally I voted for Indian in this poll 

I'm sure lovers of Italian cuisine and Indonesian cuisine will resent this, but there you are.



Unconsciousfocus said:


> Still you can't judge _a country's cuisine_ only by eating few dishes.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Spainiswonderful said:


> Without wishing to be taken here by a blind patriot or a silly chauvinist, Spain is now world renowned as the ultimate in haute cuisine and the reastaurant El Bulli with its 'chef ' Ferran Adriá, the best cuisine of the world


Best cuisine is different from best restaurants. A 3 star restaurant is valued according different parameters (a big wine cellar, a good service, wine waiters, elegance of the hall, and so on). Talking about "best cuisine" we mean the medium level of cuisine in a country, the medium level of restaurants, the typical food, the regional specialties, the wines.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canadian food, so I chose the category marked 'other'.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

I have tried both indian and pakistani food, they are similar but there are many dishes that are different. Pakistani food is more afghan/persian effected and thats why it has more meat and is less spicy, I really like it!

ofcourse who can forget all the middle eastern foods!
Turkish, persian, Lebenese etc...

I also prefer saudi and yemeni food


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Spainiswonderful said:


> Without wishing to be taken here by a blind patriot or a silly chauvinist, Spain is now world renowned as the ultimate in haute cuisine and the reastaurant El Bulli with its 'chef ' Ferran Adriá, the best cuisine of the world


 I am not from Spain but spent many years traveling into Spain. I must confess that you are right Spainish Cuisine is by far the best cusine on this planet. By FAR.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Food from Eastern Pakistan is essentially the same as that from the western border-regions of India. 

The food from western Pakistan, however, is probably the very similar to that in Iran/Afghanistan. 

But I guess the two regions have influenced each other over the last 60 years, so you are probably right.



ProudArabian said:


> I have tried both indian and pakistani food, they are similar but there are many dishes that are different. Pakistani food is more afghan/persian effected and thats why it has more meat and is less spicy, I really like it!
> 
> ofcourse who can forget all the middle eastern foods!
> Turkish, persian, Lebenese etc...
> ...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

If you judge a cuisine by the restaurants, then Indian cuisine will probably be among the worst, because the average Indian restaurant sucks. 



Pincio said:


> Best cuisine is different from best restaurants. A 3 star restaurant is valued according different parameters (a big wine cellar, a good service, wine waiters, elegance of the hall, and so on). Talking about "best cuisine" we mean the medium level of cuisine in a country, the medium level of restaurants, the typical food, the regional specialties, the wines.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> Food from Eastern Pakistan is essentially the same as that from the western border-regions of India.
> 
> The food from western Pakistan, however, is probably the very similar to that in Iran/Afghanistan.
> 
> But I guess the two regions have influenced each other over the last 60 years, so you are probably right.



by western region of india do you mean punjab and rajshitan? yeah i guess maybe your right, i have never been to India so I cant really tell. I have been to Pakistan to Karachi and Lahore and the food there is very afghani and persian style, ofcourse they have many dishes that are found in indian resturants and the food is spicier then afghani or irani but the way they make dishes is very similar to afghanistan and iran specially their kebabs and nans and rice dishes

I travelled to all these three countries in one trip because they share a border it was a very good experience


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Spainiswonderful said:


> Without wishing to be taken here by a blind patriot or a silly chauvinist, Spain is now world renowned as the ultimate in haute cuisine and the reastaurant El Bulli with its 'chef ' Ferran Adriá, the best cuisine of the world


Isn't El Bulli a molecular gastronomy restaurant?


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Italian
Greek
Portuguese
Brazilian
Japanase


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Isn't El Bulli a molecular gastronomy restaurant?


That's too narrow to define it as such. At the base it's Catalan. But el Bulli is the most famous but there are much more great cooks than Adria.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

PsychoBabble said:


> I am not from Spain but spent many years traveling into Spain. I must confess that you are right Spainish Cuisine is by far the best cusine on this planet. By FAR.


I don't know if it's the best, but it's veeeery diverse. Actually, northern food and southern food have not many things in common.
Most of the people only know Paella and Gazpacho, which are only dishes from specific regions. They are tasty but not enough to know the spanish cuisine imo.


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

Indian

Chinese

Japanese

Vietnamese

I'm not used to eating Western foods


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> That's too narrow to define it as such. At the base it's Catalan. But el Bulli is the most famous but there are much more great cooks than Adria.


Aye - I know it's based on Spanish cuisine (Catalan in particular, as you say)...but it's a molecular gastronomy restaurant is it not?

I wouldn't pay much heed to those rankings personally - everyone's busy wanking silly over molecular gastronomy...it's the Twitter/Facebook of food.

Yes, I have tried molecular cuisine...yes, I did enjoy it...but no, I probably wouldn't go back though I would recommend it to others to try at least once. And I most certainly do prefer more traditional types of cuisine. 

You're in HK ~ check out the Krug Room in Mandarin Oriental.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Aye - I know it's based on Spanish cuisine (Catalan in particular, as you say)...but it's a molecular gastronomy restaurant is it not?
> 
> I wouldn't pay much heed to those rankings personally - everyone's busy wanking silly over molecular gastronomy...it's the Twitter/Facebook of food.
> 
> ...


I'm more of a traditionalist myself. I pefer basic food with super fresh ingredients. That's what I love about Spanish food and of course Japanese food. It's the ingredients that shine through. 

Somehow I never feel Asian food is suited for expensive restaurants. I seem to have better dishes at more local places. I have been to a few avantgarde:lol: tapas places in Spain. Might try the Krug room once. Thx for the tip.


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

_00_deathscar said:


> Isn't El Bulli a molecular gastronomy restaurant?


Well, I have to admit that I´ve never been eating there and never will unless I became a filthy millionaire :lol: but I read in http://www.elbulli.com that Mr. Adriá is claiming that he never called his cuisine such a thing but ... let´s say that it is at least a very experimental cuisine


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> I'm more of a traditionalist myself. I pefer basic food with super fresh ingredients. That's what I love about Spanish food and of course Japanese food. It's the ingredients that shine through.
> 
> Somehow I never feel Asian food is suited for expensive restaurants. I seem to have better dishes at more local places. I have been to a few avantgarde:lol: tapas places in Spain. Might try the Krug room once. Thx for the tip.


With regards to 'expensive' Asian food, it works with some - doesn't work with others.

It doesn't work with Thai and Indian cuisine for the most part - works well with Vietnamese, though I prefer the 'cheaper more casual' experience. Haven't had an 'expensive' Chinese meal yet...and HK has almost no decent Japanese places that are cheap - certainly not if you're looking for a proper meal rather than just something mildly fair tasting and filling.

What do you do for Spanish food in HK? I can't find ONE decent place...


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Spainiswonderful said:


> Well, I have to admit that I´ve never been eating there and never will unless I became a filthy millionaire :lol: but I read in http://www.elbulli.com that Mr. Adriá is claiming that he never called his cuisine such a thing but ... let´s say that it is at least a very experimental cuisine


I forgot to mention that his brother Albert Adriá owns a 'tapas' bar since 2007 in Tamarit Street 104, right in the center of Barcelona city and close to Plaza de España, Subway: Poble Sec (Línea 3) where for as little as 15 to 22 Euros but not cheap for Spain, you can enjoy delicious Spanish 'tapas' although I find the portions very tiny but the service is good and I love its 70s music and its air free from smokers.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

My experience of Spanish food is very limited unfortunately - thanks a bunch HK


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

elbart089 said:


> *Mexican cuisine might not be the classiest, but it is the most delicious :drool:, and I mean real Mexican food, not that TacoBell crap.
> 
> Enfrijoladas
> ....
> ...*


*

Looks gorgeous..*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Moroccan cuisine

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moroccan-Cuisine/57941372003?ref=nf


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> With regards to 'expensive' Asian food, it works with some - doesn't work with others.
> 
> It doesn't work with Thai and Indian cuisine for the most part - works well with Vietnamese, though I prefer the 'cheaper more casual' experience. Haven't had an 'expensive' Chinese meal yet...and HK has almost no decent Japanese places that are cheap - certainly not if you're looking for a proper meal rather than just something mildly fair tasting and filling.
> 
> What do you do for Spanish food in HK? I can't find ONE decent place...


There is not a really good one. But for great ham you can go to Tapeo. The other dishes are ok there. At 1/5 Nuevo I had some great Pata Negra and nice seafood recently.

At Great they have a special Pata Negra counter:banana:.

The other Spanish place in the middle of Wanchai is quite ok as well. I once tried it myself. Nothing groundbreaking but not that bad.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> With regards to 'expensive' Asian food, it works with some - doesn't work with others.
> 
> It doesn't work with Thai and Indian cuisine for the most part - works well with Vietnamese, though I prefer the 'cheaper more casual' experience. Haven't had an 'expensive' Chinese meal yet...and HK has almost no decent Japanese places that are cheap - certainly not if you're looking for a proper meal rather than just something mildly fair tasting and filling.
> 
> What do you do for Spanish food in HK? I can't find ONE decent place...


True. Vietnamese food is more reliant on fresh ingredients I always feel.

I had one expensive Chinese meal once at the place in the Grand Hyatt. It didn't seem as good as the local food places I normally frequent. The main difference was maybe the level of cleanliness.

Do you know any reasonably priced teppanyaki places in HK?


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

Brazilian cuisine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_cuisine


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> There is not a really good one. But for great ham you can go to Tapeo. The other dishes are ok there. At 1/5 Nuevo I had some great Pata Negra and nice seafood recently.
> 
> At Great they have a special Pata Negra counter:banana:.
> 
> The other Spanish place in the middle of Wanchai is quite ok as well. I once tried it myself. Nothing groundbreaking but not that bad.


Thanks - been wanting to go to Tapeo, but always kept putting it off. Have you tried the Tapas Bar at the Kowloon Shangri-la?

I'm interested in expanding my Spanish horizons - know far too little of Spanish food.



Ribarca said:


> True. Vietnamese food is more reliant on fresh ingredients I always feel.
> 
> I had one expensive Chinese meal once at the place in the Grand Hyatt. It didn't seem as good as the local food places I normally frequent. The main difference was maybe the level of cleanliness.
> 
> Do you know any reasonably priced teppanyaki places in HK?


Which local food places do you normally frequent? Cleanliness is obviously a major difference - how was the service?

Unfortunately, Japanese cuisine in Hong Kong is so poor, I haven't come across anyhting reasonably priced that I have truly liked as far as food goes. I really don't know where this myth that Hong Kong has good Japanese food comes from - unless one's definition of 'good' is to have Japanese places splattered across the city. 

For the expensive options, Zuma at the Landmark and Nadaman at the Shangri-la (Island and Kowloon) are both (all three) superb. I found everything at Zuma to be top notch, and they have 'tasting menus' from between HK$680-1000+ - so not that bad a deal.

Roka at Pacific Place also does a decent grill, and for the price (around HK$200 or so per person), it's good fare.

I usually frequent 'sushi-bars' like Sushi One or Itamae Sushi - not out of choice (girlfriend) - but when the bill for two ends up being HK$250+ (ordering a la carte - their set menu options are horrific and bland)...it's barely worth a tenth of it's price.

I suppose a lot has to do with ingredients, like you said...Japanese and Italian cuisine rely heavily on ingredients. And places like Zuma and Nadaman really do get the best - whereas 'chains' like Itamae Sushi get substandard ingredients which make for a poor meal.

There's a great place in Hung Hom for Japanese, but I've only tried its lunch. It's in the Metropolis Mall on the 1st floor - lunches are between HK$60-150. For $1 extra, you can add a plate of salmon sushi. For a lesser lunch/noodle set, it's certainly worth the price when the whole thing comes to not more than HK$70. Dinner here is fairly expensive (little less than at Zuma/Nadaman). If you're in the area feeling Japanese, head here.

I've heard good things about the Japanese place in Harbour Plaza Hung Hom, but haven't tried it.

Speaking of Hung Hom, have you ever had 'spicy noodles'?


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Portuguese cuisine.

Very underrated.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Afghan/Persian Cusine is a very underated, but it is delicious:


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

I love Pakistani Food also


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Where's Belgium in this list? :no:

We invented frites/fries!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Spainiswonderful said:


> Well, I have to admit that I´ve never been eating there and never will unless I became a filthy millionaire :lol: but I read in http://www.elbulli.com that Mr. Adriá is claiming that he never called his cuisine such a thing but ... let´s say that it is at least a very experimental cuisine


Chef Uwe Opocensky at the Krug Room, where I had dinner a few weeks back, previously worked at El Bulli. 

It's a private dining room/restaurant, so I had the opportunity to have a nice chat with him!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

7edge said:


> I don't see .. peruvian food option on the poll ........the peruvian cuisine is by far the best in western hemisphere and one of the best in the world.


I COMPLETELY AGREE.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I voted for "American" because they mix everything and make it a lot bigger 

Italian:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1395035428/

American:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lexus-girl/423845240/

German:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/850386852/

American:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilcrabbygal/484635049/

French:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/380838614/

American:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whereruericliu/2441219571/

My # 2 is Chinese, followed by Italian


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

chinese
japanese
korean
mexican
italian..

they all have unique tastes


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

american, moroccan, italian and french are my favourites!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^It's funny that American Cuisine only has 3 votes when in fact everywhere around the world there's Fast food (McDonald's, taco bell, Pizza Hut, Burger King), Coke, Spam, chocolate chip cookies, pancakes, apple pies, cheeseburgers and the list goes on.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

OtAkAw said:


> ^^It's funny that American Cuisine only has 3 votes when in fact everywhere around the world there's Fast food (McDonald's, taco bell, Pizza Hut, Burger King), Coke, Spam, chocolate chip cookies, pancakes, apple pies, cheeseburgers and the list goes on.


Best doesn't always equal most widely consumed. Big Macs may be the most widely consumed food product but nobody is seriously going to say it's a contender for 'world's best food'. It's just marketing.

The best American cuisines imo are those which are less well known across the world, New Orleans gumbo, Clam Chowder etc

and since when have pancakes been American anyway???? :laugh:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Jonesy55 said:


> Best doesn't always equal most widely consumed. Big Macs may be the most widely consumed food product but nobody is seriously going to say it's a contender for 'world's best food'. It's just marketing.
> 
> The best American cuisines imo are those which are less well known across the world, New Orleans gumbo, Clam Chowder etc
> 
> and since when have pancakes been American anyway???? :laugh:


Fast food is underrated. It may lack "sophistication", but MAN! I was such a raging KFC addict not that long ago. If given choice, the only thing I'd go for over the KFC are the East Asian seafood dishes.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Moroccan
Turkish
Mexican
Italian
Chinese
Indonesian
Japanese
Indo-Pakistani


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm more a fan of Popeye's than KFC, less greasy, more crunch and heat. Is it as international?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

OtAkAw said:


> ^^It's funny that American Cuisine only has 3 votes when in fact everywhere around the world there's Fast food (McDonald's, taco bell, Pizza Hut, Burger King), Coke, Spam, chocolate chip cookies, pancakes, apple pies, cheeseburgers and the list goes on.


Most of the food you listed isn't unique to the United States. That a US based firm is selling it, doesn't make it US food. I could just have easily have made the same argument for Canadian cuisine. The concept of fast food isn't of US origin either.


----------



## igi_master (May 10, 2007)

We a have a Filipino counterpart of these chinese food edited below.



Skybean said:


> I wonder if you've really tried "real" Chinese food, not Spring Rolls, Chop Suey and "Kung Pow" Chicken.
> 
> The variety in Chinese cuisine is just staggering. Every region of China has something different. This is a small selection of what can be found in Toronto which is home to almost 500,000 Chinese-Canadians. I don't think you can find comparable selection in Europe.
> 
> ...


Hopiang Munggo Filipnino Version


----------



## igi_master (May 10, 2007)

And These Indonesian Foods


~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> Indonesian food of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## igi_master (May 10, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> *Moroccan Cuisine {Fish}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

And these one in Pinoy food is Sardinas in Olive oil*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

1- Argentinian
2- Italian
3- Mexican
4- Greek
5- Colombian
6- Japanese (sushi only)
7- Others (not chinese)


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Lebanese its the best!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Moroccan Chicken tajine with preserved lemon and olives


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Abdallah K. said:


> Lebanese its the best!


Yeah. Lebanese is really good. There's an old lebanese place in Colaba (Mumbai), but I think the original Lebanese cooks got eventually replaced by Indian ones, and now the food isn't good. hno:


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

French
Italian
Mexican
Chinese
American (the mix)
Peruvian
Thai
Indian
Lebanese
Moroccan


----------



## Skysultan (Mar 28, 2007)

Moroccan
Turkish
Italian
Thai
Indonesian
Meixcan
Indian
Japanese
Iranian
,


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Abdallah K. said:


> Lebanese its the best!


I disagree wholeheartedly. The cuisines in the southern Arabia ( Oman, UAE ) are alot more tastier than Lebanese IMO. Probably because their cuisine is influenced alot from India, thus spicier .

Don't let me start with cuisines from East Asia...


----------



## Abla_Soft (Apr 30, 2007)

Moroccan
Turkish
Lebanese - Syrian
Indian - Pakistani
Chinese
Italian
Thai
Vietnamian
Indonesian
Japanese
Korean
Mexican
French
Spanish
Portuguese
Greek


----------



## Abla_Soft (Apr 30, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> Moroccan Chicken tajine with preserved lemon and olives


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

When you will go in toilets, it will all look similar. *me*


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

has any one ever tried african food?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ Yes , and it's delicious (Senegal, Gabon & Cameroun) !!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Scba said:


> I'm more a fan of Popeye's than KFC, less greasy, more crunch and heat. Is it as international?



There are Popeyes down here in Mex.....and there were a bunch of Restaurants here in Monterrey till a few months.....but sadly, they are no longer open, maybe the crisis was to hard for them...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

my top three :cheers:

- Indian
- Italian
- Thai


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*The 10 most tasty cuisines in teh world*

http://blog.hotelclub.com/top-10-international-cuisine/

*1. French Cuisine*
Starting with the Middle Ages that brought rich banquets to the French Revolution, where refined techniques were used, French Cuisine can be called in the 21st century “haute cuisine”. It is as popular as the poetry or French arts, a meal at a restaurant comparing to “a sort of theatre you can eat”. Pastries are a large part of French cooking. Cheese and wine are also a major part of the cuisine, being perhaps the most famous of all. The modern restaurant has its roots in French culture so restaurants are bountiful, but as for recommendation before deciding on one. In Paris alone, there are over 5,000 places to eat, with prices and menus to suit anyone’s taste.

*2. Italian Cuisine*
Perhaps one of the oldest in the world, the Italian cuisine can be traced back to the 4th century BC. It became what is today along with the discovery of the New World, that brought potatoes, tomatoes pepper or maize on the list of ingredients. An Italian meal is structured into several sections: antipasto (the appetizer), primo (pasta or rice dish), secondo (meat course), dolce (dessert). Italy is also famous for over 400 kinds of cheese, including the famous Parmigianino Reggiano, and 300 types of sausages.

*3. Chinese Cuisine*
Originated in various parts of China and now spread throughout the world, Chinese cuisine is now eaten by a third of the world’s population every day. The cuisine is easy to create, economical and tasty. Most of the food is prepared in bite-sized pieces because the Chinese culture regards knives and forks as weapons. Usually, every person at the table is given a bowl of rice while the other dishes are shared by everyone at the table. Some dishes are cooked from endangered species, such as facai moss while others from meat you would want to avoid such as dog.

*4. Indian Cuisine*
One of the world’s most sophisticated and diverse cuisines, only one part of the Indian cuisine is known to the world. The Indian food served in restaurants worldwide is North Indian, also known as Mughlai or Punjabi. There are other 3 categories of Indian cuisine: South, East and West. The foods are mostly vegetarian, but many include lamb, goat, chicken meat and even fish. Indian cuisine is usually very spicy so in order to enjoy the food, start slowly and in a few weeks you’ll get accustomed to the flavors. Meals are usually eaten without cutlery, while seated on the floor, but these traditions are starting to change for the restaurants oriented to the Europe or the US.

*5. Thai Cuisine*
Many people say Thai food alone, with its balanced mix of hot, sour, bitter and sweet, is a good enough reason to visit the country. The foods are characterized by the use of fresh herbs and flavors, such as lime juice, lemon grass and fresh coriander. Similar to many Asian cuisines, rice is the main component in Thai foods as well. You will often come across nam pla, a strong fish sauce, shrimp paste and noodles. If you’re looking to get a kick of out your lunch, you should try the raw beef, fermented fish paste or deep fried insect larvae mostly present in the Northeast, where eating insects in fairly common.

*6. Mexican Cuisine*
Known for its varied flavors and spices, Mexican Cuisine is a result of the Spanish conquistadores’ interaction with the Aztec culture. Most of the Mexican food we eat today is a delicious combination of ancient traditions, Aztec, Mayan and Spanish. The French also had their part in the story, adding baked goods such as sweet breads and the bolillo. You can easily choose the restaurant you are going to eat in by popularity: restaurants with good food usually attract all the customers. There are also exotic options for your menu, such as iguana, insects, rattlesnake, deer and even spider monkey.

*8. Spanish Cuisine*
For a lighter approach on food, we turn to the Spanish cuisine, containing a variety of meat and fish, as well as vegetables. It is also influenced by the seafood available from the surrounding waters. Spanish cuisine uses the most oil among all Western and Central European cuisines. One of the most popular drinks in Spain that goes perfectly with its national dishes is sangria, a drink made of wine and fruits.

*9. Greek Cuisine*
With a significant influence from the Turkish and Italian cuisine, the Greek cuisine is a focused around olive oil, vegetables and herbs specific to the Mediterranean region. Eating in Greece is a different experience from Greek restaurants in other countries - gyros for example is considered by Greeks junk food. Restaurants now offer an authentic eating experience, being up to date with the latest culinary trends and stocked up with regional specialties. The Taverna and Estiatorio are widespread, being the places where you can find affordable authentic cuisine.

*10. Lebanese Cuisine*
The Lebanese cuisine is the place where you can taste all the goodness the Middle East has to offer. Foods are generally Mediterranean, high on vegetables, little meat and full of flavors. Perhaps the most famous dish worldwide is the appetizer mezze - a selection of dips, pickles, salads and nibbles with Arabic bread. It also includes an abundance of fruit, fresh fish and seafood and little animal fat. The country is also famous for the Arabic sweets, Tripoli being referred to as the “Sweet Capital” of Lebanon.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ i have never tried french and spanish food


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Pincio said:


> *The 10 most tasty cuisines in teh world
> 
> [
> 8. Spanish Cuisine
> ... One of the most popular drinks in Spain that goes perfectly with its national dishes is sangria, a drink made of wine and fruits*


*

Hehehe, I never saw Spanish people having their meals with 'sangría', it´s just what some European tourists used to order at restaurants when they were spending their holidays in Spain making that drink fashionable in the 60s. Believe me, in Spain when we are eating, we drink a good wine, red, white or rosé, depending of what kind of food you are eating but please, 'sangría'? No, thanks :lol:*


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Proud2BVietnamese said:


> OK,
> 
> Out of the list of 30, please choose your favourite one. We will tally the top 10 on 31/05/2009.


Your list stinks. Why do you put Skandinavian and skri lankan in there? And not to mention cuisines you do not mention. This is the worst poll I have ever seen on SSC. hno:


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ what do you mean, i think its a pretty good list. which other cusinine are you talking about?


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

My top cuisines are:

*1. SERBIAN*

* Ajvar










* Pljeskavica























































* Kajmak




























* Pavlaka










* Serbian salad





































*2. Greek*

*3. Italian*

*4. Turkish*


----------

